# ball python growth rate



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

how long does it usually take to get full grown?

EDIT. LoL i DIDNT MEAN TO PUT "WHAT IS A BALL PYTHON" LoL


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Probably the most popular pet snake in america. I dont know very much about it but Im sure there is a ton of info on google. I believe they get up to 8 ft long.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

One of the largest ball pythons recorded was 8 ft.
Not common at all.

They usually never get over 6 feet in length.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

sorry if i didn't make it clear but i was unlcear about the growth rate...not size.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

the ball python grows to 3-5 feet on average there are some that have grown to 6-8feet but only in the wild the growth depends on what you feed and how well you take care of them and how oftne you feed the more you the faster it will grow and it will also get fatter and cut years of it life so dont power feed. feed every week for a baby or every other week for an adult.it books it says a ball will grow to more then 3 feet in length with in 3 years under an optimal growth regimen my is a year old and 3.5 foot male and i feed every other week and it still shedes every month so it depends on the animal and everything


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

finally....thank you very much man, we just fed my brothers (after 2 weeks of not eating it finally ate). But the snake did a mis-strike and grabbed the mouse in the lower part of the body and wrapped up to low so they have a huge struggle, the mouses whole upper body was out and its face was right on the snake it could have easily bitten it but luckily didnt, we were about to stop it but the snake rearranged itself so its body was around the mouses chest. We were a little spooked but we dont see any bite marks so everything is fine!


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> finally....thank you very much man, we just fed my brothers (after 2 weeks of not eating it finally ate). But the snake did a mis-strike and grabbed the mouse in the lower part of the body and wrapped up to low so they have a huge struggle, the mouses whole upper body was out and its face was right on the snake it could have easily bitten it but luckily didnt, we were about to stop it but the snake rearranged itself so its body was around the mouses chest. We were a little spooked but we dont see any bite marks so everything is fine!
> [snapback]1096451[/snapback]​


good to hear that you got it to eat most of the time it will take a month or so before they eat dont be surprised when it goes off feed it does happen but if it is not losing weight then dont worry and i would also try to feed frozen or prekilled so you dont have to worry about anything happing to your snake like a bite or it loseing an eye or something i am trying to do it but no luck so my male is still getting live and all my others are starting to eat frozen and prekilled


----------

